# Sore boobs



## stavie (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi
I have really really sore boobs at the moment and am not sure if i ovulated one week ago. If I have not ovulated already, can sore boobs be an indication of imminent ovulation?
I have PCOS so cant rely totally on OPK but last week I got a + and had EWCM but have not had a thermal temp shift so don't think that i could have ovulated.
Thanks for any advice
Georgie


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi stavie, didnt wanna read and run.

Just from my experience, i usually get sore boobs before , around and after ovulated. Its hard to test OPKs with PCOS cos of the hormone levels.. sore boobs do usually indicate the hormone rises though.
Hope your in for a chance this month.

Em


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Stavie,

I have read that sore boobs are a sign of ovulation. i'm exactly like you, i got +ive opk 10 14th and now i have sore boobs, though with me i always get sore boobs a week before AF arrives.
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sore boobs can be caused by increasing levels of oestrogen from the developing follicle(s) before ovulation and then from increased progesterone levels from corpus luteum after ovulation.  They can also be one of the many side effects of clomid.  Can also be signs of impending AF and also pregnancy !

So, unfortunately there are several things that can contribute to sore (.)(.) which means just no way of knowing what's happening....frustrating I know 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

